# R34 Headlights Xenon



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking for some R34 Headlights OEM Xenon.

Let me know what you have.



Also if someone has a single one for sale, I need the right side.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

keynex said:


> Looking for some R34 Headlights OEM Xenon.
> 
> Let me know what you have.
> 
> ...






Hi 

We have a pair in stock give us a call:thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

MGT Motorsport Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a pair in stock give us a call:thumbsup:.
> 
> ...


The pair you are meant to be saving for me to see!

Polite nudge!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a set 
Happy to split if a buyer for the passenger side can be found.

Tabz


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

i have a set of brand new once still in the box 2500 gbp


----------

